
Your iPhone calendar isn’t private—at least if you use the LinkedIn app - protomyth
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/06/your-iphone-calendar-isnt-privateat-least-if-you-use-the-linkedin-app/
======
TY
I actually removed LinkedIn app from my Android phone. I don't understand why
a glorified web page viewer needs to be able to manage accounts on my phone?

In light of this, sharing my calendar details (and probably more) does not
surprise me. Now it's gone from my iPhone as well.

Click on Permissions tab here to see a full list of permissions this app asks
for on Android:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.linkedin.a...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.linkedin.android)

------
benvanderbeek
Last paragraph:

As for what the app will do moving forward: "We will no longer send data from
the meeting notes section of your calendar event. There will be a new 'learn
more' link to provide more information about how your calendar data is being
used." LinkedIn says these updates are already live on the Android app and
will be coming to the iOS app shortly.

~~~
stabby_lambda
Well that's a step in the right direction I guess... But still...

------
glenntzke
I've already removed the LinkedIn app from my phone after this morning's
revelations and frankly should've done it a while ago due to the constant
notifications count distraction.

As a tech professional there is no shortage of headhunter communique - and a
particularly low quality/quantity ratio from LinkedIn - that simply doesn't
need to take focus from anything else at my phone's reach.

------
harryf
The Evernote iPhone app also accesses the calendar - if you create a note from
the app it puts the current active calendar event title in the note
automatically although you as users can delete it again. In fact it's a cool
feature

------
pilap82
Looks like they've just pushed an update with "calendar improvements"...

------
kbanman
Just to be clear, this only applies to an opt-in feature of the app.

------
earl
I need a bot to post this.

    
    
       If you are not paying for it, you're not the customer;
       you're the product being sold. -- blue_beetle

~~~
amirmc
I find this meme a little tiresome. Even if you _are_ paying, it doesn't mean
your info will _not_ be used to make money some other way. I'm sure paid users
of LinkedIn were _also_ having their data sent back to the servers.

~~~
TDL
It lessens the chance of your data being used to make money, don't you think?

~~~
ketralnis
No, I don't think. If they're data-mining against, say, what conferences you
attend to see what adverts to show you, I seriously doubt that they're
differentiating paid and unpaid users.

~~~
earl
I disagree. If someone is providing a free app, it's essentially a honeypot.
For what? Who knows.

Contrast with paid apps such as instagram or evernote or 37 signals: their
business is to charge money. They have no interest in selling data because
their customers won't like it, and you get probably an order of magnitude less
money for data than by just charging for a product.

~~~
seunkome
Instagram is not a paid app.

~~~
earl
:%s/instagram/instapaper/

thanks

